# Welcher Kies?



## jense1234 (8. Nov. 2009)

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,
ich habe meinen Teich fast fertig gestellt, diese Woche sollen die Pflanzen wieder eingesetzt werden, die jetzt nun einige Wochen in diversen Maurerkübeln auf das einsetzen warten. Ich wollte diese Woche die Pflanzen wieder einsetzen. Vor dem Teichumbau hatte ich die Pflanzen in einen sehr feinen Kies (1-3mm) eingesetzt.
Jetzt meine Frage: sollte man lieber groben, mittleren oder feinen Kies verwende? Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand ein Tipp geben würde.

Grruß
Jens


----------



## axel (8. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*

Hallo Jens

Ich würd ein Kies/Lehm Gemisch nehmen . z.B. Spielsand 

lg
axel


----------



## jense1234 (8. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*

Weswegen Lehm? Ich denke damit die Pflanzen mit Nährstoffen versorgt werden. Aber ich möchte gerne, dass Die Pflanzen ihre Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen. Oder liege ich mit meiner daneben?

Gruß 
Jens


----------



## axel (8. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*

Hallo Jens 


Ließ mal hier

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14512

Dort wirds gut beschrieben .

lg
axel


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*

Hall Jens,
so wie von Axel schon beantwortet:
Deine Pflanzen sollen Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser abbauen, brauchen aber einen optimalen Mix, wie ihn das Teichwasser nicht bietet. Im Wasser stört meist Stickstoff in Form von Ammonium/Nitrit/Nitrat. Das kann von den Pflanzen nur abgebaut werden, wenn der "Rest" zum Pflanzenwachstum auch da ist. Neben Kalium, Magnesium und Eisen als weniger im Wasser vorhandene Stoffe betrifft das auch Silicium und etliche andere Elemente. Mit "Steinen" können die meisten Pflanzen leider nichts anfangen, aber sehr gut mit Tonen, wie man sie im Lehm findet. Alternativ bringen auch Düngekegel ein wenig.
Der Gewinn einer Lehm- bzw. Tonschicht in der Pflanzenzone ist dessen zusätzliche Filterwirkung.
Zuviel des Guten bringt freilich die gefürchteten Faulzonen mit sich, und solche Zonen sind mit Schlammsaugern schwer oder besser nicht zu bearbeiten.


----------



## herbi (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*

Servus,...

aus dem oben genannten Link:



> *In reine Pflanzenteiche gehört Verlegesand*, also feinster Sand *mit 20 bis 30 % braunem Lehmanteil*. Beziehen kann man diesen Sand - ggf. unter anderem Handelsnamen - bei vielen Baustoffhändlern, aber oft auch sehr billig bei Kiesgruben und Kiesbaggereien (ist oft sogar ausgesprochen billig, da “Abfall”)


.



> *In Teiche mit Fischen gehört* nicht allzu feiner Sand bis zur Körnung 2 mm. Dieser ist ebenfalls für Schwimmteiche geeignet.



Darf ich den unteren Satz mal verbessern,....



> *In Teiche mit Fischen *...kein Substrat noch dazu Lehmhaltig (NÄHRSTOFFE)



hier sind Krankheiten vorprogrammiert....

m.M.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*



herbi schrieb:


> Servus,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

so so, in Teichen mit Bodengrund bekommen die Fische also zwangsläufig irgendwelche Krankheiten (warum gibt dann noch gesunde Fische in freier Natur). 

MfG Frank


----------



## herbi (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*

Hallo Frank,...



> warum gibt dann noch gesunde Fische in freier Natur).





Warum haben wir mom. soviele Thread´s über kranke Fische,.....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*

Hi,

hauptsächlich aus dem selben Grund wie bei uns. Geschwächte Abwehrkräfte (durch das Sch..wetter/rapide Temperaturschwankungen, Stress, Überbesatz). Oder meinst Du das am Anstieg der Schweinegrippepatienten der Belag auf der Straße schuld ist

MfG Frank


----------



## herbi (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*


----------



## waterman (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*

Hallo Jens,

ich nehme Rheinkies vom Baumarkt mit einer Körnung 2-8 mm und mische etwas Montmorolonit (Lehmpulver) bei. Der Kies gibt den Pflanzen guten Halt, ist nährstoffarm, verklumpt nicht und mit dem Lehmpulver tue ich Pflanzen und ev. auch den Fischen was gutes. Bei wächst und gedeiht es seit ich so verfahre alles prima. 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Redlisch (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Oder meinst Du das am Anstieg der Schweinegrippepatienten der Belag auf der Straße schuld ist
> 
> MfG Frank





Vielleicht sollte man darüber mal eine Doktorarbeit / Studie machen ...

Wenn man gerde dabei ist kann man auch den Spruch: "Die Fische passen sich der Teichgröße an", näher beleuchten. 
Ich frage mich immernoch wann sich meine Elritzen der Teichgröße anpassen und über 1m werden 

Oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden ... 




			
				Herbi schrieb:
			
		

> In Teiche mit Fischen gehört nicht allzu feiner Sand bis zur Körnung 2 mm. Dieser ist ebenfalls für Schwimmteiche geeignet.
> 
> Darf ich den unteren Satz mal verbessern,....
> 
> ...


@Herbi: Ich frage mich wo du diese Weißheit wieder her hast .... 

Ich wusste doch schon immer das die Natur da irgendetwas falsch machen muss ....

Axel


----------



## herbi (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*

Servus,...

 Sorry,...das mit dem Lehm ist natürlich i.O.  es trübt zwar den Teich etwas aber dafür enthält er wichtige Mineralien,....!
Leider kann das Wasser eine Trübung erhalten, manchmal geht diese auch wieder weg,....!

Was ich aber echt nicht beführworte ist Substrat in Kiesform,...das geht ein paar Jahre gut und irgendwann fault in den Zwischräumen des Kies der Schmoder vor sich hin,...

Naturteiche mit unseren Pfützen zu vergleichen hinkt aber auch irgendwie,...


----------



## Redlisch (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*

Hiho, 



herbi schrieb:


> Servus,...
> Was ich aber echt nicht beführworte ist Substrat in Kiesform,...das geht ein paar Jahre gut und irgendwann fault in den Zwischräumen des Kies der Schmoder vor sich hin,...



Da muss ich dir zustimmen, das sieht man schon bei den Aquarien, obwohl man da nur kleine Körnungen nimmt. Mit der Zeit hat man da in den Zwischenräumen eine schwarze stinkende Masse ...

Bei dem Sand welchen ich verwendet habe (normalen Bausand aus der Weser - keinen Spielsand - dieser war zu fein), ist nach 2 Jahren noch nichts zu sehen. Bei meinem letzten Tauchgang habe ich mal etwas drinn gebuddelt, noch alles hell.

Der Lehmanteil hat sich nur beim befüllen bemerkbar gemach, trotz gründelnder Fische ist das Wasser bis zum Grund klar.




herbi schrieb:


> Servus Axel,...
> 
> Ich schenk euch noch einen Sack Teicherde,....und etwas Lehm hab ich auch noch,...



War mir neu das ich Teicherde reingeschmissen habe ... 

Axel


----------



## waterman (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*

Hi, 
mir ist auch beim Teilen und Umsetzen von Pflanzen aufgefallen, dass Fauliges an den Wurzeln haftet. 
Kann ich das also verhindern, wenn ich feineren Sand nehme, weil es dann keine Zwischenräume mehr gibt?

Gruß
Wil


----------



## hadron (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ... Oder meinst Du das am Anstieg der Schweinegrippepatienten der Belag auf der Straße schuld ist ...



Der war Klasse


----------



## Redlisch (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*



waterman schrieb:


> Hi,
> mir ist auch beim Teilen und Umsetzen von Pflanzen aufgefallen, dass Fauliges an den Wurzeln haftet.
> Kann ich das also verhindern, wenn ich feineren Sand nehme, weil es dann keine Zwischenräume mehr gibt?
> 
> ...



Ich würde aus Erfahrung bei Aquarium und Teich sagen Janein, aber mehr JA.

Dieses schwarze verrotende Zeug entsteht wenn unter weitgehenden Luftabschluss Biomasse eingeschlossen ist (anaerob), es entstehen   methanhaltiger Brenngase wie in den Faultürmen der Klärwerke.
Daher auch der unangenehme Geruch.

Bei Kies ab der Körnung 2-3 mm kann man in Aquarien gut sehen das die obere 1cm Schicht sauber aussieht, tiefer wird der Kies schwarz.

Wird Sand aber durch gründelnde Fische umgewälzt so die Biomasse unter Sauerstoffahtmospäre zersetzt (aerob), bzw aufgewirbelt wo sie durch unsere Absaugungen aus dem Teich in den Filter transportiert wird.

Du siehst es auch wenn dur Flockenfutter verwendest. Bei Kies setzt es sich in die Zwischenräume ab , bei Sand bleibt es obendrauf liegen und kann über z.B. Tiefpunktabsaugung abgesaugt werden.
Der Sand sollte nicht zu fein sein (wie der weiße Spielsand), den findet man dann schnell im Filter wieder.

Mit einem Schlammsauger versucht man dann die Zwischenräume wieder sauber zu gekommen. 
Bei Aquarien gibt es da ja so kleine batteriebetriebene Sauger mit Filtersack. Allerdings gehen hier die Feinststoffe wieder in Lösung oder durch das Gewebe wieder in Aquarium zurück, das Wasser riecht dann ziemlich. Daher sauge ich bei meinem 700l Becken über einen 10m Schlauch das Wasser mit dem Dreck gleich nach draussen unter die __ Tannen und fülle frisches wieder auf.

Meine 20 Cent dazu.

Axel


Anbei mal ei Photo von einem Aquarium mit 2-3mm Kies.


----------



## herbi (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*

Servus,...

um auf meine belächelte Aussage zurück zukommen,...

Meine Aussage:


> In Teiche mit Fischen ...kein Substrat... (NÄHRSTOFFE)(Lehmaussage nahm ich zurück)
> hier sind Krankheiten vorprogrammiert....





Redlisch schrieb:


> *Dieses schwarze verrotende Zeug entsteht* wenn unter weitgehenden Luftabschluss Biomasse eingeschlossen ist (anaerob), es entstehen   methanhaltiger Brenngase wie in den Faultürmen der Klärwerke.
> Daher auch der unangenehme Geruch.





Redlisch schrieb:


> Wird Sand aber durch gründelnde Fische umgewälzt so die Biomasse unter Sauerstoffahtmospäre zersetzt (aerob), bzw aufgewirbelt wo sie durch unsere Absaugungen aus dem Teich in den Filter transportiert wird.


 In der Praxis schauts aber so aus , das die Fische *von "oben" gefüttert* werden und sie nicht mehr so "genau" Gründeln,...auch kann ich mir nicht Vorstellen das ein Fisch, ja sagen wir mal 5 cm, in den Bodengrund reingründelt,...*und vorallem jeden cm² des Bodengrundes rechtzeitig durchwühlt bevor es zu faulen anfängt,*....denn dort kommt ja das faulige Zeug,...!So sammelt sich immer mehr Schmoder an und irgendwann wird die Keimdichte im Wasser so hoch, das geschwächte Tiere ein gefundenes Fressen für diese Bakis ist,...!
Das zum Thema...


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ..
> 
> so so, in Teichen mit Bodengrund bekommen die Fische also *zwangsläufig irgendwelche Krankheiten* (warum gibt dann noch gesunde Fische in freier Natur).



Dazu stehe ich auch,...und im nächsten Posting werde ich dann auch bestätigt,...


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> *hauptsächlich aus dem selben Grund* wie bei uns. *Geschwächte Abwehrkräfte* (durch das Sch..wetter/rapide Temperaturschwankungen, Stress, Überbesatz


Ein gesunder Fisch kann durchaus auch eine gewisse höhere Keinbelastung vertragen, aber auch dieser ist irgendwann mal an seinem Zenit angekommen und wird geschwächt,...aus oben genannten Gründen,....und die Bakkis haben wieder ein Festessen,....
*m.M.* 

 








hadron schrieb:


> Der war Klasse


Ich weis zwar nicht was das zum Thema beiträgt,...aber ich wünsche dir viel Spaß weiterhin,....


----------



## Redlisch (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*

Hallo Herbi,

du überliest nur das wesentliche, bzw. pickst dir das raus was DU gerade brauchst ... 

Der Sand ist nicht schwarz, ich habe ca. 15 bis 20 cm drin und dieser ist nach über 2 Jahren noch sauber ! 
Wann meinst du denn bekomme ich die kranken Fische ?
Und nein, ich salze nicht auf und Medikamente sind auch tabu, wie in meinem Aquarien seit 30 Jahren ....

Bei Kies wirst du jetzt mit sicherheit fauliges Zeug finden.
Daher ist die Reinigung hier auch sehr Zeitaufwendig und nicht gerade einfach.
Ich würde keinen Kies in einen Teich geben, welcher nicht von einem ständigen Frischwasserzulauf versorgt wird.

Axel


----------



## herbi (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*

Servus Alex,...

natürlich pick ich mir das raus was ich brauche,... ist doch legitim 

Axel,...ich denke mir das es sich bei Bodengrund egal welcher Art,...immer so verhalten wird, das der "schwarze Schlamm" (anerob) immer mehr wird und irgendwann die Bombe platzt,....ich behaupte auch nicht das du mit deiner Erfahrung es so weit kommen lässt *aber es gibt genug Teichbesitzer die nur auf klares Wasser schauen,....*

*Das Bodengrund ein Teil der Filterung* des Wassers übernimmt ist auch bewiesen, aber hat den der Bodengrund einen "Schmutzablauf",....?

*Gerne beführworte ich Bodengrund, aber dann sollte er vom "Teichbesitzer" wenigsten 2 x im Jahr gründlichst gereinigt werden, damit meine ich auch die unteren Schichten*

Ich kann nur aus meinen Erfahrungen sprechen,... hatte selber schon in meinen ersten Teich Kies,....allerdings 8/16er also etwas größere Mischung,...


----------



## waterman (11. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*

Hallo Axel,
mit dem Kies als Bodengrund habe ich jetzt zwei Sommer lang gute Erfahrung gesammelt. Er liegt in einer sehr dünnen Schicht (ca. 3 cm) auf dem Teichgrund. Fauliges gibts da nicht.
Das Faulige habe ich nur in Pflanzgefäßen im Wurzelbereicht, innen.
Weiß jemand, ob es da hilft, feineren Sand als Substrat zu verwenden?
Gruß
Wil


----------



## buddler (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*

hallo!
denke mal eher,dass sich feinerer sand auch zum nachteil entwickeln kann.die wasserzirkulation in diesem substrat wird wohl eher gegen null gehen.
die besten erfahrungen im aquarienbereich und in teichen hab ich bisher mit gemischtem kies gemacht.
groberen kies ca. 8mm körnung mit feinerem 2 mm kies mischen und faulstellen in pflanzkörben und boden gibts nicht.
kannst du ja mal testen.
kann jetzt nur von meinen anlagen berichten.
kommt auch wahrscheinlich noch darauf an,wie die wasserbewegung in den jeweiligen teichen ist.würde jedenfalls die substratdicke nicht zu dick wählen,um noch eine durchflutung zu gewährleisten.
gruß Jörg


----------



## jense1234 (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*

So….. ich habe mich entschieden, aber erst einmal danke für die vielen Anregungen. Eine halbe Tonne Kies (2-8 mm) habe ich bereits verarbeitet  siehe Bild der Rest kommt später und dann können auch die Pflanzen wieder ausgesetzt werden und das Wasser kpl. aufgefüllt werden. Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten ist der Teich dann auch fertig.

 

Einen Herbstlichen Gruß
Jens


----------



## waterman (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Welcher Kies?*

Hallo Jörg,
ich werde bei den nächsten Umpflanzungen mal feiners Substrat beimischen. Jetzt ist erst mal Winterpause angesagt.
Gruß
Wil


----------

